# where to buy empty sterile vials



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello. where in the uk can i buy some sterile vials from anybody know any uk sites that sell these ?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.lemelange.com/


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Not found any in the UK. Your probably going to have to bite the bullet and pay the shipping from the US. Its pretty cheap at the moment with the strong £ anyway


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.researchsupply.net/

I have not used them, but i will need to soon, so other sites would be appreciated!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Try these lads.

http://uklabsupplies.co.uk/


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> Try these lads.
> 
> http://uklabsupplies.co.uk/


Those guys never seem to reply to emails so not sure what to make of them to be honest, plus if you are buying over a certain amount of supplies it would work out cheaper to import them I think.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeh they never reply.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> http://www.researchsupply.net/
> 
> I have not used them, but i will need to soon, so other sites would be appreciated!


anyone used researchsupply.net paying with a crdit card?

any good?


----------



## oxyg3nesis (Dec 9, 2009)

Ordered £80 worth off stuff from www.researchsupply.net.....Haven't replied to any of my emails. Will let you know if I get shafted or not.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bump any news on the non-repliant emails etc any legit sites?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

stone14 said:


> bump any news on the non-repliant emails etc any legit sites?


ive just got some from here mate

www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

I wouldnt use bacteriostatic water they dont reply to mails or phone calls... Sms health seem better.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

they are probably fed up of people making inquiries and for it to never lead to a sale


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Have got 10ml and 5ml vials from sms-health.com . They also have bacteriostatic water at a good price, £5.00 for a 30ml multi use bottle.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

matt2002_uk said:


> I wouldnt use bacteriostatic water they dont reply to mails or phone calls... Sms health seem better.


Never had anything but good service, ordered last monday, arrived on weds.


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> Never had anything but good service, ordered last monday, arrived on weds.


I placed my order and received half of it very quickly, but emails and phone calls to try and find out when the rest of it is coming, have been ignored. I've even tried writing to them


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Il second that, ordered some sterile vials and water, came with in 3 working days


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

matt2002_uk said:


> I placed my order and received half of it very quickly, but emails and phone calls to try and find out when the rest of it is coming, have been ignored. I've even tried writing to them


Bugger, hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

I've used www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk with no problems. I'd use them again.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

matt2002_uk said:


> I placed my order and received half of it very quickly, but emails and phone calls to try and find out when the rest of it is coming, have been ignored. I've even tried writing to them


How long ago was this mate or is ir recent? Sounds like a mix up rather than short on stoxk then sending the rest out, dono why companies will blank customers lyk ad be boiling, did they take your full amount out your bank aswell? Was it a larger order?


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

stone14 said:


> How long ago was this mate or is ir recent? Sounds like a mix up rather than short on stoxk then sending the rest out, dono why companies will blank customers lyk ad be boiling, did they take your full amount out your bank aswell? Was it a larger order?


Hi mate, it was at the beginning of october. It wasnt a massive order, £30 in total.

I ordered some bac water, slin pins, sterile vials, pre injection swabs and a sharps bin.

I got the pins and the water, but not the rest.

When I first tried emailling them, they were bouncing back saying their inbox is full. I kept trying and when they went through finally I didn't get a response.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anyone herd of these http://serum-vials.com/clear-serum-vials.htm


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

matt2002_uk said:


> Hi mate, it was at the beginning of october. It wasnt a massive order, £30 in total.
> 
> I ordered some bac water, slin pins, sterile vials, pre injection swabs and a sharps bin.
> 
> ...


ahh ryt m8


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

are these the 10ml that we need? i no the neck needs to be 20mm for the rubber but it doesnt say the neck size just the bottle is abouty 25mm

if wanting to seal yourself, 200x10ml bottles for £50

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-1000-Clear-Glass-Bottle-Vial-Cork-10ml-Pyrex-2445125-/140540786128?pt=UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&var=&hash=item66731ba8a8


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

matt2002_uk said:


> I wouldnt use bacteriostatic water they dont reply to mails or phone calls... Sms health seem better.


I spent £40 on SMS health and everything arrived and is spot on.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

oxyg3nesis said:


> Ordered £80 worth off stuff from http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/www.researchsupply.net.....Haven't replied to any of my emails. Will let you know if I get shafted or not.


any news m8


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

does the crimper size for the vial cap seals go off the size of the rubber stop? ie 20mm butyl ruber stop will have a 20mm crimper tool for the seal?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> does the crimper size for the vial cap seals go off the size of the rubber stop? ie 20mm butyl ruber stop will have a 20mm crimper tool for the seal?


Thats right

20mm head space neck will need 20mm rubber stoppers and 20mm crimp caps and a 20mm crimping tool


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

apple said:


> Thats right
> 
> 20mm head space neck will need 20mm rubber stoppers and 20mm crimp caps and a 20mm crimping tool


unless i use my teeth :laugh: i dont understand how the crimpers are so expensive, they only bend the cap under and squeeze dont they i thought they would be £30-£50 not £100's..............


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

apple will a wheaton 20mm crimper do any vial that a 20mm butyl rubber will fit or wheaton vials only? also is there 2 seperate crimpers for caps and flip off tops?


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Think we need to do a group buy on crimpers!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is where I always get mine for hcg ect...

http://sms-health.com/miscellaneous/cat_4.html

Normally have them in 2 days


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.sms-health.com/


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Bumping this old thread as I'm struggling to find anywhere.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Mhoon said:


> Bumping this old thread as I'm struggling to find anywhere.


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Clear-10-ml-depyrogenated-and-sterile-vials-vial-UK-Stock/333176291395?hash=item4d92dac043:g:N60AAOSw4HVWDlLB

Seller also does other sizes, quantities, with caps etc.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

TERBO said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Clear-10-ml-depyrogenated-and-sterile-vials-vial-UK-Stock/333176291395?hash=item4d92dac043:g:N60AAOSw4HVWDlLB
> 
> Seller also does other sizes and quantities.


 Yeah ^ I've got and use these exact ones. Would recommend :thumbup1:


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

TERBO said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Clear-10-ml-depyrogenated-and-sterile-vials-vial-UK-Stock/333176291395?hash=item4d92dac043:g:N60AAOSw4HVWDlLB
> 
> Seller also does other sizes and quantities.


 Magic. Cheers


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> Yeah ^ I've got and use these exact ones. Would recommend :thumbup1:


 Can second that, I use them for transferring my sustanon amps into a vial :thumbup1:


----------

